# Impossibile usare emerge[RISOLTO]

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti... non posso usare emerge perche si blocca con questo errore 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/main.py", line 1070, in emerge_main

    return run_action(emerge_config)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 4082, in run_action

    emerge_config.args, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 320, in action_build

    settings, trees, myopts, myparams, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 8640, in backtrack_depgraph

    myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 8672, in _backtrack_depgraph

    success, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 3309, in select_files

    return self._select_files(args)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 3645, in _select_files

    return self._resolve(myfavorites)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 3800, in _resolve

    self.altlist()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 6450, in altlist

    self._resolve_conflicts()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 6582, in _resolve_conflicts

    if not self._validate_blockers():

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 6120, in _validate_blockers

    blocker_cache = BlockerCache(myroot, vardb)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/BlockerCache.py", line 51, in __init__

    self._load()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/_emerge/BlockerCache.py", line 73, in _load

    (self._cache_filename, str(e)), noiselevel=-1)

UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe1 in position 27: ordinal not in range(128)

```

qualche idea?

----------

## cloc3

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualche idea?

 

nessuna.

posta un eselect python list.

e un cat /etc/portage/make.conf|grep PYTHON.

----------

## Massimog

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Massimog wrote:*   
> 
> qualche idea? 
> 
> nessuna.
> ...

 

```
tani@gentoo-laptop ~ $ eselect python list 

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.3

  [3]   python3.4

tani@gentoo-laptop ~ $ 

```

il secondo comando non mi restituisce niente 

devo dire che tutto è cominciato dopo che ho corretto dei errori della partizione di root che non mi facevano avviare gentoo

----------

## cloc3

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> devo dire che tutto è cominciato dopo che ho corretto dei errori della partizione di root che non mi facevano avviare gentoo

 

iannacci.

purtroppo, a me sa di corruzione.

spero che qualchun altro abbia un'idea migliore.

prova a vedere se, selezionando il python 3.3 o 3.4 riesci a lanciare un'istanza di emerge funzionante (eselect python set 2).

ma ho grossi dubbi.

oppure puoi lanciare uno strace e cercare di capire quali siano i file perduti.

ma anche questa sembra una strada in salita.

fortunatamente, se hai preparato delle partizioni di sistema ben separate dai dati, dovresti poter riformattare senza drammi.

magari, prima cerca di farti un backup dei dati quanto prima, perché, se la corruzione è fisica e richiede il cambio del disco, è meglio tenersi riparati.

----------

## Massimog

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> prova a vedere se, selezionando il python 3.3 o 3.4 riesci a lanciare un'istanza di emerge funzionante (eselect python set 2).
> 
> ma ho grossi dubbi.
> ...

 

ho fatto come mi hai consigliato e ho reinstallato portage, poi ho rimesso python 2.7 e ho reinstallato di nuovo portage e aggiornato il sistema.

grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## cloc3

 :Smile:  splendido. non ci avrei scommesso un soldo di cacio.

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> ... e aggiornato il sistema.
> 
> 

 

a questo punto, però, non mi limiterei ad aggiornare semplicemente il sistema, ma a ricompilarlo integralmente (con l'opzione -e di emerge).

non è ovvio che l file perduti interessino solo la componente python-2.7 del pacchetto portage.

per maggior sicurezza, farei anche un fsck del filesystem a bocce ferme. cioè accedendo con una chiavetta usb esterna.

----------

